# طفايات الحريق المحمولة ... باللغة العربية ... ما تريده هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (10 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو الكتاب الأول من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها

طفايات الحريق المحمولة

نص هذا الكتاب يعتمد على nfpa 10 إصدار 2013 .. إلا بعض النقاط القليلة

أرجو به وجه الله تعالى ..

وأرجو ممن يقرؤوه الدعاء ...
​


----------



## Ali_haya (10 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك ياحبيب ... وجعل الله كل كلمه فى هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (10 سبتمبر 2014)

مجهود مشكور دمتم بخير


----------



## Nile Man (10 سبتمبر 2014)

تسلم يداك و جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م محمد المصرى (10 سبتمبر 2014)

مجهود رائع جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (10 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
في انتظار باقي السلسلة​


----------



## amrhawash (10 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا ياهندسه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wael nesim (10 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (10 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ رياض وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## salama1429 (10 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شريف برادعية (10 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك مهندس رياض وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
نحن في انتظار باقي السلسلة
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## مروان هانى (11 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (11 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Abdo_gemy (11 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hikal007 (18 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Husamkaka (18 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## eng_m_fatah (20 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (20 سبتمبر 2014)

لكم جزيل الشـــــــــــــــكر


----------



## AHMADBHIT (21 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماهر عطية (21 سبتمبر 2014)

تسلم الايادي وبانتظار التكملة جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ibrahim982 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا

​


----------



## Eng Rahmoon (21 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور عالكتاب مهندس


----------



## mohamed baz (22 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس وموفق باذن الله


----------



## sharaf911 (24 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسلام عمار (26 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## hassan elkholy (28 سبتمبر 2014)

riyadh1 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذا هو الكتاب الأول من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها
> 
> ...


*جزاك الله خيرا وأعانك عليه*


----------



## كاسر (2 أكتوبر 2014)

جهد واعداد رائع

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## الإسلام هو الحل (9 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً مهندس رياض على المجهود الرائع
وأسال الله أن يبارك لك في علمك وعملك


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (12 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Rafayiah (14 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك واكرم والديك


----------



## hazemss (15 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hazemss (15 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس


----------



## hazemss (15 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور ع الموضوع الشيق


----------



## ME-M.Rhawan (15 أكتوبر 2014)

الف شكر ..جزاك الله خير 
وننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## younis najjar (16 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## alaa elkilany (20 أكتوبر 2014)

:4:بصراحة مجموعة كتب اسطورة 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وادي الفرات (21 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (31 أكتوبر 2014)

Thanks


----------



## khaled elsone (5 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (16 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا فى انتظار باقى الانظمة


----------



## hammhamm44 (16 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmedshabaan (17 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hassanabdohassan (25 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا هندسه ع المجهود الرائع


----------



## nawar_mera (28 نوفمبر 2014)

Thank yoooooooooouuuuuu


----------



## ENG/ AMER (29 نوفمبر 2014)

جزااااكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله بكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## syr1962 (24 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا يا كبير المهندسين شكرا


----------



## هشام _حجازي (8 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG-IBRAHIM TALAT (9 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. رائع:20:


----------



## عوض مبارك (12 فبراير 2015)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## khalidik (7 يونيو 2015)

مشكوووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد عطا (8 يونيو 2015)

مبدع كما عودتنا ........... جزيت خيرا


----------



## Eng.Nezar Ahmad (12 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_20 (2 نوفمبر 2015)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## رمزة الزبير (2 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله بك..


----------



## abdelsalamn (13 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ASHRAF100100 (28 يناير 2016)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## abdelsalam anwer (2 مايو 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## medhat56 (4 مايو 2017)

مشكورررررررررررررر:17:


----------



## fraidi (27 يوليو 2017)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## saleh000000 (5 سبتمبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yahyanael (12 أكتوبر 2017)

يجري الاتطلاع عليه ... الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ahmed_20 (26 أكتوبر 2017)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 مارس 2019)

بارككم الله وجعل أعمالكم خيراً وزيادة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## yousefegyp (2 أبريل 2019)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## abdelsalamn (3 أبريل 2019)

جزاكم الله كل الخير​


----------



## خالد عطا (7 ديسمبر 2019)

رائع


----------

